# Auto Insurance for Uber Drivers



## Forum Wiz (Apr 9, 2017)

Mu auto insurance company is charging me $21 per month if I drive for Uber but there is no coverage. If I have an accident while driving for Uber, Uber's insurance covers it. Then why is my insurance charging me? Does anyone have an answer to this?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Forum Wiz said:


> Mu auto insurance company is charging me $21 per month if I drive for Uber but there is no coverage. If I have an accident while driving for Uber, Uber's insurance covers it. Then why is my insurance charging me? Does anyone have an answer to this?


How does your insurance know?


----------



## Forum Wiz (Apr 9, 2017)

I reported it to them.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Forum Wiz said:


> I reported it to them.


That was not smart. They are charging you more because they know that you are on the road more and every mile that you don't have a pax in the car it means they have added risk of you getting into an accident.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Forum Wiz said:


> Mu auto insurance company is charging me $21 per month if I drive for Uber but there is no coverage. If I have an accident while driving for Uber, Uber's insurance covers it. Then why is my insurance charging me? Does anyone have an answer to this?


Won't your agent/ins. company answer your question? Drop them! Try Safeco, they've got special insurance for TNC contractors.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah I don't get why insurance is so against Uber Lyft driving , considering you're covered by Uber/Lyft Insurance if you get in an accident while on your way to pick up a pax or while a pax is in the car . Plus only an idiot drives around while logged on and no pax in their car .

Insurance really pisses me off , my Progressive premium just went up like 30% for a defective vehicle ticket (was originally a not yielding the right of way to a pedestrian , however the pedestrian stopped and waved me to go while I was waiting for him to cross and the cop behind me pulled me over and gave me this ticket with a hefty $190 fine attached to it, went and bought a dash cam the next day)


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It's not that bad, it's only like $5 a week more so like 2 Uber rides per week. 



UberDezNutz said:


> Yeah I don't get why insurance is so against Uber Lyft driving , considering you're covered by Uber/Lyft Insurance if you get in an accident while on your way to pick up a pax or while a pax is in the car . Plus only an idiot drives around while logged on and no pax in their car .


When you are riding back from one ride and trying to avoid dead miles you are logged in without a pax.

plus say you do 100 miles with a pax in your car, that could mean an extra 200 for the week in getting from your home to the pax and to different pax and back home. Every mile you drive is a risk of getting in a crash.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Forum Wiz said:


> Mu auto insurance company is charging me $21 per month if I drive for Uber but there is no coverage. Then why is my insurance charging me? Does anyone have an answer to this?


Paperwork, there is now 2 extra pages in your policy that basically says you're not covered when operating commercially. That cost you $21/month extra.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Consider yourself lucky that your insurance company is allowing this at all. Most insurance companies will cancel as soon as they find out that you're driving rideshare.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Mine charges me $30 and they do cover me for rideshare.... State Farm


----------



## troycarpenter (Mar 3, 2017)

I have Liberty Mutual. I called to see what I had to do and they looked up what the requirement are for Uber in Georgia. They said my current insurance was sufficient and everything is covered and I didn't need to do anything extra. And they told me how the insurance would apply when a passenger is in the car and when not.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> It's not that bad, it's only like $5 a week more so like 2 Uber rides per week.
> 
> When you are riding back from one ride and trying to avoid dead miles you are logged in without a pax.
> 
> plus say you do 100 miles with a pax in your car, that could mean an extra 200 for the week in getting from your home to the pax and to different pax and back home. Every mile you drive is a risk of getting in a crash.


I don't do deaheading almost ever and since I live downtown it's easy to get rides back so I have no commute miles . Usually if I'm doing say 500 pax in car miles I'm probably doing a total of 500-550 miles without a pax. I don't do pick ups more then 2 miles away and I rarely drive without a pax in my car but that's my situation I get at most people don't have that


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberDezNutz said:


> Yeah I don't get why insurance is so against Uber Lyft driving , considering you're covered by Uber/Lyft Insurance if you get in an accident while on your way to pick up a pax or while a pax is in the car . Plus only an idiot drives around while logged on and no pax in their car .
> 
> Insurance really pisses me off , my Progressive premium just went up like 30% for a defective vehicle ticket (was originally a not yielding the right of way to a pedestrian , however the pedestrian stopped and waved me to go while I was waiting for him to cross and the cop behind me pulled me over and gave me this ticket with a hefty $190 fine attached to it, went and bought a dash cam the next day)


I had the exact situation, where The Pedestrian in a crosswalk waved me through and I went and no sooner did I than a cop pulled me over and gave me the ticket. This was early last summer. The prosecutor, and later the judge, explained to me that the way that the law is written, it is impossible for a pedestrian in a crosswalk to waive their right of way. The only way that they can do so, is to go back up on the sidewalk, thereby removing themselves from the crosswalk.

This was New Jersey's pet ticket last summer. Considering the fact that there has been a drastic increase in this state of pedestrians being killed, it probably will be again this summer. I think the car seat is she was also going to be a pet ticket this summer, so you may want to consider actually asking the adults how old the child is, for your dash cam, before starting the trip with children that look like they could go one way or the other. Anyone under 8 gets a car seat or booster seat, as applicable.


----------



## write.then.drive (Feb 18, 2017)

Forum Wiz said:


> Mu auto insurance company is charging me $21 per month if I drive for Uber but there is no coverage. If I have an accident while driving for Uber, Uber's insurance covers it. Then why is my insurance charging me? Does anyone have an answer to this?


I had a conversation with an insurance rep today. In so many words, she said rideshare is sucking business away from insurance companies. According to her, the insurance co's are selling fewer commercial policies ($$$).


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> That was not smart. They are charging you more because they know that you are on the road more and every mile that you don't have a pax in the car it means they have added risk of you getting into an accident.


What's not smart is knowing that if you get into an accident, you could be out a vehicle, if you have a note on the vehicle, a car payment, if you had injuries, a medical bill..... all because you decided that it was worth the risk. Now I know, some states are terrible for insurance coverage for Uber driving but if you are fine with that risk, that's on you, but what the OP did was smart because he's better to know he's not covered now then find out he's not covered on the side of the road after his car bursts into flames....


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> What's not smart is knowing that if you get into an accident, you could be out a vehicle, if you have a note on the vehicle, a car payment, if you had injuries, a medical bill..... all because you decided that it was worth the risk. Now I know, some states are terrible for insurance coverage for Uber driving but if you are fine with that risk, that's on you, but what the OP did was smart because he's better to know he's not covered now then find out he's not covered on the side of the road after his car bursts into flames....


I did zero rides this morning and 3 rides this afternoon for less than $20. I can't afford any more insurance. If I drove and made $1000 a week or even could then I would consider contacting my insurance.


----------



## cooberpedy15 (Oct 5, 2015)

Forum Wiz said:


> Mu auto insurance company is charging me $21 per month if I drive for Uber but there is no coverage. If I have an accident while driving for Uber, Uber's insurance covers it. Then why is my insurance charging me? Does anyone have an answer to this?


Your insurance company is charging you more because you are driving more as an uber driver. The risk of loss is higher when you spend more time driving and put more miles in your car. How did your insurance find out you are driving for Uber? They check your mileage every time you bring your car in for repairs.


----------



## pismire (May 2, 2017)

Forum Wiz said:


> Mu auto insurance company is charging me $21 per month if I drive for Uber but there is no coverage. If I have an accident while driving for Uber, Uber's insurance covers it. Then why is my insurance charging me? Does anyone have an answer to this?


$21 is a nothingburger. Just make sure that you have the TNC endorsement on your policy and your good.


----------

